

The Power of Framework Thinking - jjude
https://medium.com/doing-the-work/9f81f4f2f945

======
marwei
Interesting thinking. I find examples useful but always get bogged down to the
mass of details and can't focus on my original problem. Framework, on the
other hand, abstracts away the implementation details, leaving a clear
structure that's easy to follow. Transparency is the key.

------
hestrosc
"Everybody’s winging it." <\-- I love that quote

